# Neoprene Chest Waders



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its warmed up enough so I don't need them now. What is the best way to take care of them until winter?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

In the military we would use a gel silicone on all the seems and just hang them up. That was for our wet suits and dry suits, but the material is the same. Wouldn't think it would be much different.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

All I ever do is fold them up and put them on a shelf in the shed.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That silicone did u put it on the inside or outside of the seams?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

drtj said:


> That silicone did u put it on the inside or outside of the seams?


We put it on both side's. Just kept them from dry rotting. Probably not as important in fresh water, but we were always in salt water. After we'd get back we would fresh water wash everything to get salt water and sweat out and off everything and then we'd silicone the seems.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

can u armorall them ???


----------

